# instalaçao problemas com conexao

## gava

estou tendo problemas para conectar .. ocorre erro ao iniciar o dhcpd, nao consigo acesso a internet .. no resultado do ifconf o nome da minha interface de rede é enp63s0... 

o que pode estar havendo ?

----------

## pilla

 *gava wrote:*   

> estou tendo problemas para conectar .. ocorre erro ao iniciar o dhcpd, nao consigo acesso a internet .. no resultado do ifconf o nome da minha interface de rede é enp63s0... 
> 
> o que pode estar havendo ?

 

Podes postar mais informação, como a saída do dhcp, do ifconfig e qual a placa de rede?

----------

## pilla

Locked in favour of this thread.

----------

